# Happy Birthday Beach



## jar546 (Feb 2, 2010)

Getting younger every day!


----------



## RJJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

I suppose you are off on a Tuna trip! :lol:


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

May the sand stay between your toes.


----------



## JBI (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Many happy returns beach!


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Let the good times roll!


----------



## beach (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Thanks people!!! I get to work on my birthday!!! Yayyyyyy

No Rjj, I have to wait four more months for Tuna season..... But I WILL be fishing in Costa Rica in the near future!!


----------



## Mule (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Happy Stinking Birthday!


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Happy Birthday Beach!  I will have a Sam Adams in your honor when I get home.


----------



## beach (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Have THREE TJ!!!     Thanks!


----------



## JBI (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

beach - Next time pick a birthday that's also a holiday... Like New Years!


----------



## Alias (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Happy Birthday Beach, from one aquarium to another.     

Sue, who also gets to work on her birthday this Friday


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Yes,

Happy 29th Beach and I will toast a Indiana "Fat Tire" to you.  Be safe!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

And I suppose you mark the years with clams, Beach?!

Congratulations on another successful year frittered away!


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Happy Birthday Beach and many more to come!!!!!


----------



## beach (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

You guys and gals are funny! And Alias is a fellow "Aquarium".... Happy almost birthday Alias!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Beach,

Did you go for a ride on your 67 triumph TR6 along the beach on the PCH on your B-day?

Rick


----------



## beach (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach

Nope.... I had to work, and it's in need of some maintenance before I take it out..... :cry:


----------



## Alias (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Beach



			
				beach said:
			
		

> You guys and gals are funny! And Alias is a fellow "Aquarium".... Happy almost birthday Alias!!! :mrgreen:


Thanks Beach!   :mrgreen:

Sue, less than 24 hrs to go........ack!  :lol:


----------

